
Hypercard reimagined – an iOS app maker and private app store - metatation
http://pencilcase.io/
======
hmhrex
This looks interesting to me, but doesn't Apple hate apps that are too much
like the App Store? The Private App Store description seems like it would make
it a target for the ban hammer.

~~~
interstateone
One of the PencilCase devs here, thanks for your question.

We've already been using AppDrop with clients and it's been great for them to
distribute apps to their own users.

All price levels get access to AppDrop Community which lets you easily share
your creations with a link. The Corporate and Founding Partner levels will
also get their very own, configurable custom-branded PencilCase AppDrop store.

~~~
hmhrex
That makes a little more sense. I'm very interested in this project. I might
actually jump on board after I see it in action for a few months.

------
dahjelle
There's clearly a lot of power to do a lot of neat stuff, plus some really
brilliant features for businesses trying to create their own apps (like
importing graphics from PowerPoint).

But I'm most curious to see how it will support building little CRUD apps that
so many businesses could use to smooth their workflows. How will the data
validation and forms stuff work? I see they mention key-value sync—can you get
the data out for analysis in other products?

Regardless, I'm thrilled. I wish more software was available to let people
solve their own problems with computers, rather than looking for an app-for-
that.

------
soapdog
There is an HyperCard inspired tool that is very similar and works on Mac OS
X, Windows, Linux and is able to deploy to all those platforms plus Android
and iOS.

Its a wonderful tool and very easy to learn. It is also GPL.

[http://livecode.com](http://livecode.com)

~~~
delinka
The only license I see on the LiveCode site is at
[http://livecode.com/LiveCode-EULA/](http://livecode.com/LiveCode-EULA/) and
that specifically mentions that it's not GPL-compatible.

~~~
lstamour
> h) For the avoidance of doubt, this [Commercial] Licensed Edition does not
> include access to the LiveCode engine source code found in the Community
> Edition. This Licensed Edition is not compatible with the terms of the GPL
> and such software may not be incorporated or utilized with this Licensed
> Edition.

So they've dual-licensed it. The Community Edition source on Github is all GPL
with this exception:
[https://github.com/runrev/livecode/commit/51e3958082d9edd645...](https://github.com/runrev/livecode/commit/51e3958082d9edd6454c31fdb08c20bed6f65e80#diff-9879d6db96fd29134fc802214163b95a)

------
WoodenChair
This is a great evolution of the open source SpriteBuilder. Kudos to the
developers for putting something together that really looks usable by the
average Joe - like Hypercard. On the other hand, I doubt many average Joes
still know the reference to Hypercard.

~~~
vnchr
Don't disagree re the average Joe, but as a semi-technical Joe without the
chops to really code this is exciting. I'd like to see more non-game demos to
better appreciate the scope, but SalesForce integration screams small and
medium business use-cases.

~~~
fuzzywalrus
The allegory to HyperCard is interesting as HyperCard had its own programming
language, HyperTalk.

Same with Macromedia Director, which also had Lingo (which was similar to
HyperTalk). I never considered those apps as "no programming required" but
more like "less programming required"

~~~
inovica
I agree with you. As someone who started 'programming' with Lingo it was easy
to build some great products with minimal knowledge. That I then taught myself
to program, using Perl initially, is an aside but I would not have done it
without using Lingo first

------
spot
unless this is programmable in javascript, how is it allowed by apple?

and if it is javascript, then it's missing a key feature of hypercard that
made it accessible, hypertalk.

here's another hypercard inspired app:
[http://infinitecanvassuite.com/](http://infinitecanvassuite.com/)

~~~
interstateone
Hi there, I'm one of the PencilCase devs that worked on the JS engine. The
easiest way to get started with PencilCase is using events and actions in the
GUI, no programming required. If you want more control you can program in
JavaScript as well with access to all of the objects on your cards, web
requests, etc. You get the best of both worlds.

~~~
vtools
That helps. Thanks

------
ceeK
This looks great. I think highlighting a bit more of the actual app side
(rather than creating games) would be beneficial. Lots of features in the
video for games, but nothing about tableviews etc.

~~~
PhilKomarny
Thanks for the GREAT feedback!

Here is what we cooked up this morning in the hotel, table views for demo
today. All classic CocoaTouch controls will be in the first release.

[http://vine.co/v/MOx5Xd7vMIJ](http://vine.co/v/MOx5Xd7vMIJ)

------
bajsejohannes
As someone how doesn't know what hypercard is, I have a hard time
understanding what this is. Maybe a couple of concrete use case at the top of
the webpage would be helpful?

~~~
analog31
As someone who does know what Hypercard is, I'd like to see the same thing,
and also, a glimpse at what the code looks like.

------
djdrzzy
Hypercard was what I first started developing on back when I was young. Great
to see it come to life again.

Javascript instead of Hypertalk though... ;)

~~~
cortesoft
Me too! (Well I started first in basic, but HyperCard was where I did my real
first programming)

I made so many crazy games in HyperCard. I had no idea what I was doing
either; I had countless hidden fields that I used to store data, serialized
with my own custom format.

I loved it though. So much fun!

~~~
djdrzzy
My biggest 'magic' moment in hypercard was this technique called one-card
animation that I copied out of some book. It was basically a script to direct
the lasso tool to select an area on the screen, then slowly drag it across the
screen. Having it work seemed magical in that I had told the computer what to
do and it listened. Been hooked on making software ever since!

~~~
cortesoft
Your magic moment reminded me of my first one (although a much less exciting
one than yours!)

I was 7 years old and reading my first BASIC programming book... I read how to
use a PRINT statement, and ran into my parents room exclaiming how I could
print something to the screen!

I have been hooked ever since.

------
mattgreenrocks
Wow, this looks like the beginning of something big!

If half of these features are solid, you guys will do really well.

------
alecsmart1
What is appdrop? Sorry but the website is really all over the place.

~~~
basseq
It's a "private app store" (their words)—a catalog of published apps developed
in PencilCase. A named feature within the app, insofar as I understand.

------
sogen
Looks great but many items are not described in full, and the comparison table
is not clear on the differences/advantages between the two.

------
critium
Is there something like this for kids? Been teaching my kids to program and I
cant find one easy enough to use (ages 5-9) outside of PPT (yes, I consider
slide transitions programming). Scratch is ok but its not fun enough for them
or maybe too advanced.

~~~
camus2
What would you expect a 9 yo to accomplish regarding programming? What do you
teach them? (it's just a question,not a criticism,before you downvote in mass)

~~~
alecdbrooks
From what I've heard of HyperCard and learning programming languages, children
definitely could create a small game, short animation or interactive story. At
nine years old, it would probably be rudimentary, but they could learn the
basics. Without meaning to be rude, this question's like asking "What would
you expect a nine year old to accomplish regarding writing and drawing?"

If you don't like that analogy, consider how children often learn the basics
of woodworking or sewing through small projects that might not be useful or
even be completed. Programming could work the same way.

~~~
camus2

       >"What would you expect a 
       >nine year old to accomplish 
       >regarding writing and drawing?
    

I'm no teacher, i dont have kids and dont remember myself being one. My
question is about the content of the teaching.What does the the parent teach
them, and how he does it,nothing more . I'm not sure what your point is.

~~~
alecdbrooks
Programming tools like Logo and HyperCard give children a chance to be
creative, like writing and drawing do.

Beyond self-expression, children could learn the basics of

* interaction design ("'Click here' doesn't explain what a button does"),

* debugging ("It's okay to be wrong at first. I can just keep fixing it until it works")

* and geometry ("I can make a shape look more like a circle if I give it more sides").

EDIT: Here's a neat example of HyperCard's power: [http://www.loper-
os.org/?p=568](http://www.loper-os.org/?p=568). It's a bit complicated for a
child, but it gives you a sense of HyperCard's potential.

------
tbeutel
So can PencilCase apps be deployed as standalone iOS apps? Or only in AppDrop?

------
runnr_az
Cool! Will look forward to seeing it when it comes out...

------
fudged71
Looks awesome, can't wait to try it out

